# History of the OPC and PCA Split From the Mainline Presbyterian Church



## Brother John (Apr 5, 2011)

I was searching for resources on what lead to the OPC and PCA denominations being formed and I came across this article http://www.waysidechurch.org/pcadoc.htm . Does anyone have any other recommendations for resources? how about resources for the current beliefs and doctrines of the PCUSA?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 5, 2011)

Frank J. Smith, The History of the Presbyterian Church in America: The Silver Anniversary Edition (1999).


----------



## jawyman (Apr 5, 2011)

Follow this link to the Historian of the OPC's page and there you will find a plethora of material to read regarding the OPC's split from the Mainline PCUSA.

Historian of the OPC


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 5, 2011)

PCA
Keyes' Brief History


----------



## Wayne (Apr 5, 2011)

First distinction is to keep in mind that the OPC left the PCUSA in 1936 (and the BPC splits off from the OPC in 1938), while the PCA splits from the PCUS (aka, Southern) in 1973.

The BPC splits in 1955/56 and the larger portion later merges with the RPC,GS in 1965 to form the RPCES. See Hutchinson's _History Behind the RPCES_ - a good read that covers more than just the RPCES

For some original source materials on PCA, OPC and general Presbyterian history, arranged chronologically, 
see PCA Historical Center: Historic Presbyterian Documents

The PCA story begins with L. Nelson Bell returning from China right at the start of WWII. He finds the PCUS moving in a liberal direction, and helps start The Southern Presbyterian Review, which later becomes one of the four organizations that were instrumental in the formation of the PCA.

The other three were Concerned Presbyterians, Presbyterian Churchmen United and the Presbyterian Evangelistic Fellowship. Some more about each of these by following some of the links on this page: http://www.pcahistory.org/collections.html (see under Formative Organizations)

For more details on the PCA, come back with more specific questions after you've done your initial reading.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 5, 2011)

I have found biography to be especially helpful in understanding the OPC origins because you see the events through the eyes of those in the middle of the events. One for Mr. Machen is referenced in the OPC historian's site already mention and I'd add John Muether's biography on C. Van Til to get insight into most things Presbyterian in the 20th century.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Apr 5, 2011)

Seeking A Better Country by D.G. Hart and John Muether (only $10 for a hardcover copy at Ligonier; just bought one for myself)


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2011)

For more history of the PCA, you might also look at:

Kennedy Smartt "I Am Reminded" Covenant Bookstore: I Am Reminded - PCA Resources - Other Resources - Covenant Seminary Bookstore

For the current state of the PCUSA, you might look to materials available through the Presbyterian Layman.


----------

